# Do you know what blower this is?



## lfreng (Nov 10, 2014)

Says MTD on the label but both model # and serial # are too faded to read.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its an Ariens 22000 series:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page6.html

If it says MTD on the engine, then its a replacement engine that was originally on a MTD snowblower. otherwise this machine has nothing to do with MTD at all.

Scot


----------



## lfreng (Nov 10, 2014)

thank you. that looks like it.


----------

